

Don't Be Afraid of Easy - johns
http://www.codethinked.com/post/2008/11/23/Dont-Be-Afraid-of-Easy.aspx

======
cwp
Analogies between software development and building construction are usually
misleading. Writing software is more analogous to architecture. Actually
_building_ software is so easy we don't notice it any more. Compilers take
care of it for us.

